# Network

## fuzz

How would I set up my computer so I can access it from a different pc through telnet

----------

## dice

Please, please, please don't use telnet.  Use SSH, it's a million times better.  Just emerge openssh and rc-update add sshd default.

----------

## fuzz

I'm new to this after I emerge and set it up for default, then is it all set up for me to logon

----------

## bbibber

Of course you can't log in with an ordinary telnet client if you rely on SSH. 

you have to install a SSH client  :Smile: 

For Linux, you should look for openSSH from the reliable openBSD team, for win32 clients I can recommend Putty.

Make sure you never mention telnet again   :Wink: 

----------

## fuzz

thanks for your help and I will make sure not to mention telnet again

----------

## Jeevz

 *fuzz wrote:*   

> I'm new to this after I emerge and set it up for default, then is it all set up for me to logon

 

You will first need to reboot; or, if you don't want to reboot you can type this:

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

You don't have to type this all the time only when you first install the package (as long as you followed dice's advice by using rc-update).

----------

## klieber

 *fuzz wrote:*   

> thanks for your help and I will make sure not to mention telnet again

 

Just as a bit of explanation; the reason people hate telnet so is because it passes everything around in clear text, including your username and password.  Thus, it's very susceptible to sniffing when you pass credentials over a public network (such as the internet).

SSH, on the other hand, encrypts everything from point-to-point, and is thus much more secure.

FTP is another protocol that sucks for the same reasons that telnet does -- SCP, rsync and/or SFTP are all good alternatives to FTP.

--kurt

----------

## Guest

 *bbibber wrote:*   

>  ... Make sure you never mention telnet again  

 

telnet telnet telnet telnet telnet   :Twisted Evil: 

Don't know of any MUDs that use ssh.  The one I play doesn't anyhow.  But, you're probably referring to running the server.

 :Wink: 

----------

## pjp

Arrrrgh... That was me.

----------

## klieber

[quote="Anonymous"] *bbibber wrote:*   

>  Don't know of any MUDs that use ssh.  The one I play doesn't anyhow.  But, you're probably referring to running the server.

 

That doesn't mean telnet sucks any less.  It's still an inherently insecure protocol that was designed in a different age for a different type of user.

--kurt

----------

## kerframil

Telnet sucks? Not if you use kerberised telnet (and Kerberos is a better solution for some than SSH).

----------

## klieber

 *kerframil wrote:*   

> Telnet sucks? Not if you use kerberised telnet (and Kerberos is a better solution for some than SSH).

 

Sure -- you could also run telnet over an ssh tunnel or IPSec VPN and get the same result.  The point is, however, that as a default protocol, telnet sucks.

--kurt

----------

## pjp

Telnet security may suck, the protocol itself is just fine  :Smile: .

----------

